
Facebook says people OK with video ads that interrupt content, if they're short - scaryclam
http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-says-people-are-ok-with-video-ads-that-interrupt-content-as-long-as-they-are-short-2018-1
======
coreyp_1
I can say that I have _never_ watched a video past where an ad tries to load.
I never even see the ad; I exit out before the ad loads.

I view it as a bait-and-switch, and I refuse to support such (IMO, morally
repugnant) tactics.

I wish that we as consumers had a better, more effective way to punish such
adversarial tactics.

------
DrScump
In other news, Facebook says that people are also fine with them harvesting
their web history and cookies from their browser for activity completely
unrelated to Facebook.

Facebook also says that you said it was OK to take your lunch out of the
lunchroom fridge and that apple from your desk.

------
dragonwriter
“OK with” seems to really mean “don't navigate away from at a high rate”.

------
adamnemecek
Hahaha, I wonder who’s brnefit from his being the case?

